# Guitar shipping cost across Canada



## murraythek

For those of you who have shipped guitars in Canada, what would be a ball park fee to say ship from Southern Ontario to the west (BC) or even Alberta?


----------



## davetcan

Last time I did it it was about $75 - $100 depending on insurance. Might have gone up a bit since then.


----------



## murraythek

I'm getting quotes of $200 for UPS shipping from Toronto to Nanaimo BC for an Epiphone Casino. This seems way off to me, but apparently the store checked with Canada post and the guitar once boxed is too big????


----------



## sulphur

The last guitar that I shipped went to Smithers BC, if I remember correctly, I'm in Sudbury.

Xpress post, insured for $1200 and signature, it was @ $150. Steep.

Get a Venture1 card, I got one a while ago and should've had one years ago.
Expidited shipping is close to the same as Xpress post, but not guaranteed.

There a good chunk of saving each shipment though.


----------



## davetcan

Damn, things have def gone up. Been awhile since I've shipped a guitar that far though, plus I've always used a Venture 1.



sulphur said:


> The last guitar that I shipped went to Smithers BC, if I remember correctly, I'm in Sudbury.
> 
> Xpress post, insured for $1200 and signature, it was @ $150. Steep.
> 
> Get a Venture1 card, I got one a while ago and should've had one years ago.
> Expidited shipping is close to the same as Xpress post, but not guaranteed.
> 
> There a good chunk of saving each shipment though.


----------



## Budda

This is a timely thread!

I'm exploring Greyhound as an option as I feel it may be cheaper. Also CP lost a lot of band merch so I don't intend to use them this time.


----------



## Roryfan

Open a FedEx account. Their ground service is faster, cheaper & has better tracking vs. Can Post. 

But whoever you use, the insurance is now the killer. A $2500 guitar was almost $200 to ship from ON to PEI, about half of that was insurance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

dragging this thread back out

Did we decide on the best way to ship a guitar across Canada? 

I got a Gibson box from L&M with all the packing material inside. I will slightly loosen the strings and support the headstock inside the case. I will remove the pickup selector switch tip. I will wrap the case in bubble wrap and the box in garbage bags and packing paper with plenty of tape over top of that. The whole bundle shouldn't weigh over 30lbs (hoping to keep it under 25). 

I would like to send it the quickest way possible without spending a fortune but I am willing to spend in order for it to arrive in a safe and timely fashion so it isn't sitting around any one place too long. Insurance is a no brainer.

I like Canada Post and FedEx. Any recent experience from the masses?


----------



## Budda

Don't take it to a CP attached to a shoppers - they're franchised and the shipping price will probably be different. I've only shipped gear with Canada Post and haven't had any damages occur *knocks on wood*. I also don't know if you can cover items for more than $1K - I couldn't insure my Peters for more than that, but I was shipping via said franchise store at the time (I didn't know there was a difference).


----------



## vadsy

I packed the heck out of it, cardboard, bubble wrap, plastic and tape, lots of tape. 22lbs and ready to go. I got a couple of online shipping quotes and Fedex is 40 bucks more than CP, fully insured. I'll send it tomorrow, hopefully it all goes smooth. It's my first time shipping a guitar and it's a rather pricey one.


----------



## Offbeat

I shipped a tele with softcase insured for $700 from Toronto to Edmonton for $60 all in 5-8 days expected delivery using CP.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur

The soft case will save you on the weight, as opposed to a HSC.

Insurance jacks it up, as mentioned.
That guitar that I referred to earlier in this thread, had a HSC and shipped Xpress.
I was a bit suprised at the cost, but I had a guitar shipped from NFLD once,
Xpress post and insured for @ $1500 and it was just over $180, if I remember correctly.

I couldn't imagine the cost of shipping one coast to coast.
I've backed out of guitar F/S threads when they're from either coast, especially in the middle of winter.
Not to mention the added expense.


----------



## ronmac

Most shipping companies price based on "dimensional weight", so they will get you on either large or heavy.

I have had a Venture One card since they were introduced, and that does save u both money and shipping time. Canada Post do have a maximum for size and insureable amount so check that on their website before packing and making the trip to the office.

I once shipped an acoustic guitar to Australia and was shocked by the costs. After checking every service I could find on the web I settled with DHL for just north of $600! The guy really wanted the guitar and didn't hesitate when he got the bill.

I cry every time I see shipping costs within the US. Coast to Coast for less than half (not including exchange) for what we pay.

Volume is the key, so buy/sell lots and get a special rate. Just trying to help out....


----------



## sulphur

Yes, I got a Venture1 card only a while ago now, I should've had one a long tme ago.
It will save you over Xpress post, but on a long distance, it will take a bit longer.
Little difference in time within a province. 

Oh, and about shipping insurance, that $1000 limit is for over the border, I believe.
I've insured several items for over that thousand dollar threshold and nobody batted an eye at the PO.


----------

